# Using mail slots



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Do you guys ever slip polybags and small flat boxes through mail slots? I've always ignored them but recently came across one with a note requesting that all carriers use it when possible. I hesitated at first but then realized that USPS can't confiscate things from a slot like they can with a mailbox. Now I actively look for them when leaving flat bags/boxes. Is there an official policy?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes.. go for it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes not a usps mailbox


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Yes not a usps mailbox


This



Chicago-uber said:


> Yes.. go for it.


This


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Great idea too bad we don't have those here


----------

